# What's it worth? CAAD 9 5 2010



## play4fun (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi all,

This is my first post and hopefully this is the right spot to post this. I'm obviously new to road bikes and wanted to know what a stock 2010 CAAD 9 5 is worth. I'm looking to buy a used bike to see if I will actually like road riding, to date I have been MTB'ing.

Basic specs:
Stock 105 components
Consider average use 500-1000 miles.

Also, I'm curious, what is a "headset" and its function on a bike?

Thank you.


----------



## fueledbymetal (Sep 24, 2007)

I wouldn't pay more than $1k. 

The headset is the bearing assembly between the fork and and the frame.


----------



## zack crockett (Sep 23, 2011)

Is this a good deal for this 2010 CAAD9 5?

2010 Cannondale CAAD9-5, 54cm.


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

zack crockett said:


> Is this a good deal for this 2010 CAAD9 5?
> 
> 2010 Cannondale CAAD9-5, 54cm.


Looks good to me. $850-ish sounds about right too.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

its hard to find this anymore,,last made in the USA,,fair price,,


----------

